
A More Specific Letter on Justice and Open Debate - jasonhansel
https://theobjective.substack.com/p/a-more-specific-letter-on-justice
======
mellosouls
The Harper's letter was so vague, wishy-washy and weak in it's "defence" of
free speech, it predictably gave ammo, courage and free range to people who
must otherwise be feeling very worried that their 1984-style antics are being
increasingly called out by the mainstream.

They suspect that their opponents are still weak from fear of cancellation,
and it shows here in this response, which is a good and confident counter-
punch.

Incidentally, a footnote demonstrates the claim they are arguing _against_ \-
people (left, right, whatever) should not be afraid of arguing in a civil and
constructive way, so why are they suggesting that is not happening?

 _Many signatories on our list noted their institutional affiliation but not
their name, fearful of professional retaliation. It is a sad fact, and in part
why we wrote the letter._

~~~
Mary-Jane
That one sentence rather undermined the bulk of the rest of the letter: if, as
they argue "cancel culture" isn't a real thing then why are they afraid if
being cancelled? I think they address in part; POC and other minorities don't
have "institutional power" to protect them like white cis men (presumably) do.
The argument would have been more effective IMO if they focused on that point
rather than shaming the signatories, but that wasn't the point. "Counter
punch" is indeed a good word for what they were doing here.

~~~
mellosouls
Yes I agree with that - I think the argument against their perceived weakness
in institutions is that academia/media/tech are generally claimed to be left-
dominated by the right. But even if it is, that is not the same as POC and
minorities having material power, even in those places.

But the historical lack of power is a powerful argument to pursue and use in
counter as here - but they have to be prepared for the "well, all those
institutions are run by liberals now" response.

I don't see anything but weakness in the left's denial of the obvious witch-
hunts - they should not protest so much perhaps but examine honestly in good
faith the complaint, and bear in mind that while this is currently (mostly but
not entirely) a disease of the left, conservatives need also to remember their
own equivalent purges in the McCarthy years.

This is a _human_ flaw, and acknowledging it while maintaining the right to
defend against institutional legacy power structures and discrimination or
bias seems a more healthy and constructive way forward.

------
aklemm
This is an excellent counter point to that letter specifically, and to the
specious, whining right-wing agitators, in general.

